# Looking for creepy book title ideas..



## lyssa-anne (Oct 19, 2006)

I am making covers for some books for a halloween display and am looking for some ideas for creepy titles, and I am stumped.....any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!  Thanks


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

"Raisng the dead for dummies"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Joy of Cooking Intestines, Vol. 2"


----------



## lyssa-anne (Oct 19, 2006)

lol...those are great...thanks so much!!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Book of Maladies.

Book of Curses.

101 Uses for Eye of Newt.

Yes Virginia, There is a Great Pumpkin!

Mummification: A Pictorial History


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The ever popular: HOW TO SERVE MAN (A COOKBOOK).... 

d5


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

to get my books I went to goodwill and picked out some with good names. I actually found quite a few that were spot on.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

There are real books called 
"The zombie survival guide"
"Halfway to the grave"
"Happy hour of the damned"
"Blood Sinister "
"Plague of the Dead"
"Prom Dates from Hell"
"Carnival of the Dead"
"Cellar of Horror"

more at this website... http://hellhorror.com/


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh, this could be fun... letse...

Where to Hide The Bodies
Poultry Homicides: Murder Most Fowl
Coping With Revulsion
Dealing With The Dead
Under The Stairs
Evisceration Made Easy
Dr. Death's Guide to Euthanasia
How To Electrocute Kittens for Taxidermy Fun At Home
Hidden Whispers
Dead Like Me
Don't Open This Book
Kill Yourself In 3 Easy Steps
The Illustrated Torture Handbook
Body Modification for the Beginner
The Embalming Encyclopedia
22 Reasons to Die
One Life to Lose
Look Behind You
No Seriously, Look Behind You!!!
Just Kidding
Modifying Dental Records Made Easy
Killing With Fire
Dancing With The Dead
Look Ma, No Head!
Oops, Your Dead
Who Wants To Be A Megalomaniac?
Understanding Your Psychosis
How To Kill Your Other Personalities
The 30 Day Death Diet
42 and *WHY*
No Thank You
What Everyone Is Saying About You And Why They Need To Die
Under The Bridge
101 Uses For An Axe
Ice Picks Make Great Marital Aids
Six Feet Under
Over-Easy Eyeballs and Other Breakfast Treats
Goodbye, Mother (CHU-CRACK!)

Okay, I'm tired now. Hope those help get the creative juices flowing.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok, this is so much fun I need to figure out where to incorporate some books into my display.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Toktorill, you have one fiendish imagination!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

How about:

The Reapers Guide to Dead Things

Life/Death as a Zombie

The Bat in the Hat

The Complete Works of Edgar Allan Poe

Deadtime Stories


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

"A Farewell to Arms (and Legs)"


----------



## lyssa-anne (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow....thanks...you guys are great!!  I Love them!!! Gee I could fill a bookcase with all great titles....


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

your compiled list so far
Raisng the dead for dummies
Joy of Cooking Intestines, Vol. 2
Book of Maladies.

Book of Curses.

101 Uses for Eye of Newt.

Yes Virginia, There is a Great Pumpkin!

Mummification: A Pictorial History
HOW TO SERVE MAN (A COOKBOOK)
The zombie survival guide
Halfway to the grave
Happy hour of the damned
Blood Sinister 
Plague of the Dead
Prom Dates from Hell
Carnival of the Dead
Cellar of Horror
Where to Hide The Bodies
Poultry Homicides: Murder Most Fowl
Coping With Revulsion
Dealing With The Dead
Under The Stairs
Evisceration Made Easy
Dr. Death's Guide to Euthanasia
How To Electrocute Kittens for Taxidermy Fun At Home
Hidden Whispers
Dead Like Me
Don't Open This Book
Kill Yourself In 3 Easy Steps
The Illustrated Torture Handbook
Body Modification for the Beginner
The Embalming Encyclopedia
22 Reasons to Die
One Life to Lose
Look Behind You
No Seriously, Look Behind You!!!
Just Kidding
Modifying Dental Records Made Easy
Killing With Fire
Dancing With The Dead
Look Ma, No Head!
Oops, Your Dead
Who Wants To Be A Megalomaniac?
Understanding Your Psychosis
How To Kill Your Other Personalities
The 30 Day Death Diet
42 and *WHY*
No Thank You
What Everyone Is Saying About You And Why They Need To Die
Under The Bridge
101 Uses For An Axe
Ice Picks Make Great Marital Aids
Six Feet Under
Over-Easy Eyeballs and Other Breakfast Treats
Goodbye, Mother (CHU-CRACK!)
The Reapers Guide to Dead Things

Life/Death as a Zombie

The Bat in the Hat

The Complete Works of Edgar Allan Poe

Deadtime Stories
A Farewell to Arms (and Legs)


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

I love this. Anyone know where I could find images of book spines where I could add my own title? Something like a leather-bound book with gilded lettering?


----------

